# I'm Torn, Need Help Me With Bentley Bear



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

Sorry if this is long.. 

My fluff butt Bentley is 4.5 months old & 6.3lbs . I did not plan on neutering him until he was 6 months old. This weekend while he was eating breakfast I reached down to take his bowl and he *SNAPPED *AT ME. From day one I’ve always been able to take his bowl ask for a sit and give it back to him or drop something extra tasty inside. He’s been transitioning from rice and kibble to all kibble (we’ve had a little trouble finding the food that works best for him and doesn’t give him “poop butt”). Were on 20% rice and 80% kibble. I noticed that he recently started eating very quickly. Like less than 2 minutes. He eats so fast it looks like he’s shaking. He used to take *FOREVER *to eat 1/3 cup of food. 
I spoke with a behaviorist and trainer online (vet was closed) and she suggested that I hand feed him and do the Learn To Earn Program. She said he might be doing it because of the rice in the bowl he may stop when he is back on 100% kibble. I’ve been hand feeding him and he still eats fast but I ask for a sit, lay down or wait. I also pretend to eat his food. I can take anything else away from him (kong, bully stick, treats)

My best friend brought her Toy Poodle Molly over last night (he loves Molly) and they will be staying at my apartment Thurs-Sat to watch him (I have to travel for work, last minute unplanned), we hand fed him together and a piece of kibble fell on the floor and Molly went for it and he *SNAPPED *and tried to *bite *at her. The meal ended. My heart broke. Molly snapped back at him. He deserved it. They worked it out in doggy language and were find the rest of the night. 

I noticed during hand feeding he’s very obsessed with paying attention to his food bowl. I fed him out of a different container and he was calmer. 

I called the vet this morning. They are nice and patient and also have a behaviorist on staff. They recommended that I *neuter *him ASAP, (we had a 6 month plan) because he’s exhibiting adult behaviors at a young age. The food guarding and he humps people and other dogs when he’s excited. We're working on the "no hump" command.

I’m not sure how to feel about neutering him so soon. I’m off next Monday and they can do it then. We have an appointment. He will probably need to have his canine’s pulled also. All of his bottom front teeth have falling out and are growing back in. 

I guess I’m worried sick about having him put under so young. I’m stressed about having to leave him Thurs- Sat and now I’m stressed about this appointment. He starts an 8 week obedience class on Wed. I’m also bummed because I felt like after Puppy Class he needed more and now I’ll have to wait until the next level 1 class starts. I hoping they will let me put the funds toward a another class. 

If he’s doing these “adult” like behaviors now, I don’t understand how neutering him will automatically stop it. I’m willing to work with him. The vet tech said that he will always expect to be hand fed. She also suggested that I roll him on his back and show him who is in charge. I did that once when he was little and the look of fear he gave me, I can never do that again (Ceaser’s way is horrible). 

I would appreciate any feedback. I think I’m not ready to have him neutered yet. Or am I being selfish. Everyone who I speak with says “is he neutered, well that’s your problem…


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

I don't know about the snapping and I wouldn't think that having him neutered would magically cure that. I'd be more concerned with him eating too fast and getting tummy aches. You might want to try one of the bowls with bumps in the bottom - supposed to slow down their eating. When mine were puppies and I was working, I also used to put some of the dry food in those orange treat balls and other interactive kinds of toys, it kept them busy for a while and they would only get a few kibbles at a time. Sorry can't help you with the snapping.


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

I have a female, so I am no help about the neutering question. (I had Lily spayed at almost eight months, at the vet's advice of trying to get her weight up to six pounds prior to surgery because of the anesthesia issue but to ideally get it done prior to her first heat.) 

I just wanted to share my experience with the hand feeding. I haven't had a problem with going back and forth between her eating on her own and me feeding her. She is now 17 months old. 

I hand fed Lily off and on from puppyhood on for various reasons (to entice her to eat when she was a picky eater with kibble, now to get her to eat slower when she tried to wolf down her Stella and Chewys dehydrated raw food) and never experienced a problem with her insisting on being solely hand fed. When she was under a year sometimes she would look at me when I put the food in her bowl and seem to be waiting for me to feed her, but when it didn't happen she would eat on her own. 

Best wishes with your decision on the neutering question.

Linda


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

That's my whole issue. I don't believe that neutering will magically cure him. He has treat balls and I've been putting his kibble portion on in them. 
I just called my best friend and she's not upset that Bentley snapped and tried to bite at Molly. Molly put him in his place. She admitted that he ate so fast it worried her. I'm going to the Pet store after work to get a slow feeder for him. I'm also taking away his shiny bowl. He's calmer when the bowl is out of sight. 
She agreed that he should be neutered sooner than later and will keep me busy while the procedure is being done.


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

I don't think hand feeding him will make him always expect it. He used to be so picky and slow. Maybe his confidence and taste buds developed? I could put his food in the toilet and he'd probably eat from there. (I would never do that)


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

How old was he when you got him? I personally don't think that neutering will help resource guarding. Is he fine with toys, just with treats and food? At my house, where I have multiple dogs, I know that chewy sticks have the potential to cause major fights so i work around that. I have a 5 mos old puppy that is the sweetest thing in the world but give her a chewy stick on the couch and OMG. Turns into a growling monster if you touch her while she has it. I tell her to knock it off and take it away. Training is not my strong point so I am not comfortable offering advice but I just want to say I'm really glad to see that you are concerned at this point to make sure your dog has good manners. I hope you can solve his issues!

Neutering at 6 mos is a good time line because they can get any of those retained puppy teeth out if needed.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I agree that it sounds like a behavior issue and not something that neutering will "magically" cure.
There are some recent studies indicating that neutering too young can possibly cause some health issues, but it is a very controversial subject. 

I definitely would not listen to anyone telling you to flip him on his back and grab his neck. That is horrible old school training. All you will do is make him scared. They are so little! Why would anyone say to do that!The learn to earn or nothing is free training is so much better. 
Clicker training is awesome! Positive reward based training is the way to go for these sweet little ones.

There is a good book about resource guarding - "Mine!" that might help.
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Mine-Practical-Guide-Resource-Guarding/dp/0970562942/"]Mine! A Practical Guide to Resource Guarding in Dogs: Jean Donaldson: 9780970562944: Amazon.com: Books[/ame]

If it were me, I would start with some training/behavior modification first, instead of rushing to put him through neutering so young, when it could have long term health consequences. Just my two cents 
He is still so young! You are very smart to address it right away. He sure is cute!!!


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

bellaratamaltese said:


> How old was he when you got him? I personally don't think that neutering will help resource guarding. Is he fine with toys, just with treats and food? At my house, where I have multiple dogs, I know that chewy sticks have the potential to cause major fights so i work around that. I have a 5 mos old puppy that is the sweetest thing in the world but give her a chewy stick on the couch and OMG. Turns into a growling monster if you touch her while she has it. I tell her to knock it off and take it away. Training is not my strong point so I am not comfortable offering advice but I just want to say I'm really glad to see that you are concerned at this point to make sure your dog has good manners. I hope you can solve his issues!
> 
> Neutering at 6 mos is a good time line because they can get any of those retained puppy teeth out if needed.


He was 13 weeks when I got him. He's fine with everything I can take his toys, bully stick. He's just "guarding" his food in the bowl. 

This may sound wild but I think the poor guy is just hungry! He's gone though so much with his food brands not working out and bland diets and transitioning from bland diet to food. Having poop butt. I believe in my heart that he was hungry. The bland diet (white rice with low fat cottage cheese) was the best thing for him at the time but as were almost back to 100% kibble I think he's happy to have kibble again. His weight dipped (never by pounds only ounces) but he's back on track.

Good doggy manners are very important too me. :thumbsup:


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

Kathleen said:


> I agree that it sounds like a behavior issue and not something that neutering will "magically" cure.
> There are some recent studies indicating that neutering too young can possibly cause some health issues, but it is a very controversial subject.
> 
> I definitely would not listen to anyone telling you to flip him on his back and grab his neck. That is horrible old school training. All you will do is make him scared. They are so little! Why would anyone say to do that!The learn to earn or nothing is free training is so much better.
> ...



Thank you! I'm putting the book on my tablet to read. The vet said that his humping wasn't sexual but had to be addressed because it might turn into dominant or sexual behavior. 
One benefit is his recovery should be quick and they will use dissoluble stitches. Part of me not wanting to do it so soon is me being scared and selfish.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

justagirltv said:


> This may sound wild but I think the poor guy is just hungry! He's gone though so much with his food brands not working out and bland diets and transitioning from bland diet to food. Having poop butt. I believe in my heart that he was hungry. The bland diet (white rice with low fat cottage cheese) was the best thing for him at the time but as were almost back to 100% kibble I think he's happy to have kibble again. His weight dipped (never by pounds only ounces) but he's back on track./QUOTE]
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what kind of food is he eating now?
> Some brands of kibble have lots of corn in them, which doesn't make them feel very full. Just thought I would mention it in case he is eating a food with corn near the top of the ingredient list.


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

Blue Buffalo Puppy and Buffalo Blue Wilderness Puppy were both fails. He's transitioning to Wellness Puppy so thus far he's doing well on the slow transition to Wellness Puppy. He's on 20% White Rice and 80% Kibble. 1/3 cup x2


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't think it is necessarily bad behavior to snap when someone approaches his bowl. You probably surprised him. If you are going to take his bowl away, for any reason, make sure you have his attention and that he knows it is you. Mine sometimes get into spats when one tries to steal from the other's bowl. It is normal, I think. I agree that I don't think early neutering is the answer. Personally, I wouldn't trust a "professional" who made that suggestion. Neutering _might_ stop marking and humping, but I can't see how it is relevant to snapping when someone interferes with his food. And, as Stacy said, it is important to wait until you know if there are retained baby teeth as is common in Malts.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Well, I was hesitant to jump in on this one, but I also agree neutering is not the answer. This situation was definitely behavior driven, not acceptable, and does need to be addressed. I think its great you recognize that and you're following up on it 

As long as potential "explosive" situations are prevented, and training instituted, it should be fine and you can neuter as planned. 

While I agree agressive training techniques aren't necessary, especially for our tiny ones, "command presence" goes a long way in convincing them that you are the one in control. 

What Sylvia said about letting him know you're there is spot on...if he knows your intention and still goes for the confrontation, block him from the food, rather than taking it (claiming it as yours), until he willingly "leaves it" and you can pick it up safely.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

No neutering is not a miracle cure. It won't help with protecting his food and it won't help with humping and marking. My first Maltese was neutered at 6 months and he still humped his big toys and marked. What stopped the humping was take away his big toys. What do you call poop butt ? We all one time or another have a problem with poop stuck in the hair on the butt. Sometimes it falls down easily and sometimes not. So we wash butt. What was the purpose of the bland diet ? Why are you adding rice to the kibble ?


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

Sylie said:


> I don't think it is necessarily bad behavior to snap when someone approaches his bowl. You probably surprised him. If you are going to take his bowl away, for any reason, make sure you have his attention and that he knows it is you. Mine sometimes get into spats when one tries to steal from the other's bowl. It is normal, I think. I agree that I don't think early neutering is the answer. Personally, I wouldn't trust a "professional" who made that suggestion. Neutering _might_ stop marking and humping, but I can't see how it is relevant to snapping when someone interferes with his food. And, as Stacy said, it is important to wait until you know if there are retained baby teeth as is common in Malts.


He knew I was there. I was sitting next to him the whole time. I wanted to see exactly how fast he was eating up close. It's scary fast. He's even did it with an empty bowl. Molly is a great teacher to him (she's older) I'm hoping that with training and hand feeding that he will stop.


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

MalteseJane said:


> No neutering is not a miracle cure. It won't help with protecting his food and it won't help with humping and marking. My first Maltese was neutered at 6 months and he still humped his big toys and marked. What stopped the humping was take away his big toys. What do you call poop butt ? We all one time or another have a problem with poop stuck in the hair on the butt. Sometimes it falls down easily and sometimes not. So we wash butt. What was the purpose of the bland diet ? Why are you adding rice to the kibble ?


Poop Butt = Diarrhea. I have no problem clean his bum with a wipe if there's anything remaining. :huh: I never thought I would wipe a dogs behind but things change  

I'm actually adding kibble to the white rice. He got very sick on Blue Wilderness Puppy. So sick that the vet recommended not to give it to him anymore and to transition from a bland diet of rice and low fat cottage cheese to his new kibble (Wellness Puppy). We are almost at 100% kibble. I'm just trying to be patient with the transition because he has a sensitive stomach.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Neutering:

While I do believe in neutering, I do think it can be done too early. Tucker was neutered at 3 months-I let a pushy vet tech bully me into it and I'm so angry at myself for that. Tucker is fairly neurotic-anxiety wise, and he seems almost under developed-in bone structure. There could be a million reasons for that including bad breeding-but I feel like he is a very delicate little dog. I also feel like his mind is stuck in this puppy like mentality. I think he would have benefited from having it done later in life. I'm not vet, and no research scientist. I have read the articles and interviews that are pro-waiting and I agree with them.

However-each situation is different. Sometimes you have a contract with a breeder that says it has to be done by x time-sometimes people are just more comfortable having it done at a certain time. Do what you think is best.

With the food aggression, I have heard that the feeding by hand works-but I don't know the logic behind it. I dont' fully understand it. I don't have issues with my boys and food aggression.

I DO have issues with the boys when it comes to things like buffalo tails and special chews that they just love. I can take anything from them-but they growl at my husband, and at eachother. If a treat falls on the floor and both of them go for it, they may have a little spat over it-to me that's normal dog stuff that they will sort out. If I reach for said item-they back off. I think it all has more to do with day to day interactions and everything we do with them-not just how we handle feeding them.

I do not like the pinning the dog down, I agree with you on that. I do believe in having a leadership mentality. I am not necissarily a dominate pack leader(depending on how you want to think of it), but I am the rule maker who has the final say.

Editing to add:
Neutering has never cured humping, marking, or anything else in my dogs.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Excellent article on resource guarding.

How to React When Your Dog Begins Resource Guarding Against Other Dogs - Whole Dog Journal Article


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

I know this is no excuse but if even when my Mom goes for a hot french fry off my my plate I get annoyed. I always have to have the first bite before I share. She didn't run out and have my spayed. God forbid if I had my lady parts removed I would still not want to let someone have the first bite off my plate. 

I truly feel like this a behavior issue and I'm willing to work with him. He's so young and I caught it early. We do have to slow down on his inhaling of his food.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

I just wanted to say that I got my Boycie neutered at 7 months and he continued to mark and his snapping occurred after being neutered, never before  It was an incident which occurred while I was brushing him. He does get nervous around food, but I just give him the food and let him be


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

Fee said:


> I just wanted to say that I got my Boycie neutered at 7 months and he continued to mark and his snapping occurred after being neutered, never before  It was an incident which occurred while I was brushing him. He does get nervous around food, but I just give him the food and let him be


I'm letting this stress me out too much. I also thought, let him be while he eats. but then everyone keeps bringing up these non existent skin babies that will get their little hands snapped off if I don't nip this ASAP. Can't the future skin babies be trained.. Bentley was here first.:blush:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

justagirltv said:


> I know this is no excuse but if even when my Mom goes for a hot french fry off my my plate I get annoyed. I always have to have the first bite before I share. She didn't run out and have my spayed. God forbid if I had my lady parts removed I would still not want to let someone have the first bite off my plate.
> 
> I truly feel like this a behavior issue and I'm willing to work with him. He's so young and I caught it early. We do have to slow down on his inhaling of his food.


 So, to slow down his eating try a slow feed bowl. I love this one because it's a bit like a puzzle so it is mentally stimulaiting as well.

Slo-Bowls. Slow Feeders for Dogs.

Or you can use an actual treat dispensing dog puzzle for his feedings. He will have to work to get his food.

And if that isn't a solution for you, and easy way to slow him down is to spread his food out over a cookie sheet. He can't inhale it as fast this way.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

pammy4501 said:


> So, to slow down his eating try a slow feed bowl. I love this one because it's a bit like a puzzle so it is mentally stimulaiting as well.
> 
> Slo-Bowls. Slow Feeders for Dogs.
> 
> ...


OOoo, Tucker can't stand kibble but loves it if it comes out of his buster cube!

Smarter Toys Buster Food Cube Dog Toy


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Definitely not, the dog needs to behave properly...it makes him happier too, trust me :thumbsup:



justagirltv said:


> I'm letting this stress me out too much. I also thought, let him be while he eats. but then everyone keeps bringing up these non existent skin babies that will get their little hands snapped off if I don't nip this ASAP. Can't the future skin babies be trained.. Bentley was here first.:blush:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Neutering is unlikely to change this behavior. I would seek out a behaviorist and get IN PERSON help NOW. Early intervention can do wonders.


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

I hand fed him his dinner tonight and incorporated sit, lay down and wait. He's getting so good at wait. I can even say wait with an open hand. I think using a slow feeder in his bowl and the Learn to Earn with behavior modification is the route to go. I called the place where he will be taking Beginner Obedience (we took puppy class there). She said to stay after class with her on Wednesday to make a plan.

I'm so glad that I can come here and speak to other Maltese owners. He's playing with his Kong right now. I took it from him nicely he laid down and waited for me to give it back. 

[URL=http://s63.photobucket.com/user/Kgreenel/media/IMG_20140615_193621.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm betting he was just hungry and maybe pressing his independence a bit, not realizing the consequences of it since he's so young. Sounds like you've got a plan and I'm sure he will get the idea really quickly that it's not going to get him what he wants! 
My daughter in laws dog was brought in as a puppy with two bigger dogs and fed with them - no one watched. The puppy was sickly after a while they took her to the vet - she was malnourished because the big dogs had been eating her food. They separated them at meal time and she was fine but is very food aggressive even years later. They didn't correct the behavior. No one can get near her bowl, even if it's empty. Lou walked in the bedroom a few months ago and she attacked him, I was not happy. All that to say, it can become a problem, but you are working hard at teaching him the right way. Good luck!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Keep up the good work! Back on the neutering topic, here's an article of interest...I'm sure there are many schools of thought, but I did find it interesting. 

Three Reasons To Reconsider Spay/Neuter | Dogs Naturally Magazine


----------

